# ACC Herf - Redux



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Photos coming...


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

tease...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Moo fades to port...



Root fades to starboard as RolinRandy holds steady...



As Motownflip searches for the rare or extraordinary...



While Motownflip and RJT watch and laff on...


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

Meanwhile....

mtb966 and friend stare intently into the camera as....



Pizza vanishes....



And Root and RolinRandy see what Motownflip might have missed.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Nice.It is proof that even Mazzur guys have friends.


----------



## mtb996 (Apr 5, 2006)

Nice photos. Damn, you guys make me good looking :r 

Lots of fun, let's do it again soon. Great place too.:tu


----------



## motownflip (Jul 26, 2006)

Lol. We're not the greatest looking group, but we have fun doing what we do. It was a great time. Can't wait for the next time.


----------



## Mister Moo (Sep 8, 2005)

WIJ? WIJ who? What squid. I don't see a squid. Do you see a squid?

Missed youse guys. A little bit.


----------

